# LGBT horrors: lesbians stab innocent nine year old son to death after trying to make him transgende



## MindWars

LGBT horrors: Lesbians stab innocent nine-year-old son to death after trying to make him "transgender" by cutting off his genitals at home
(Natural News) Just in time for Pride Month, a pair of lesbians from Brazil celebrated their “true selves” by murdering their nine-year-old son, whom one year prior they tried to make “transgender” by forcibly cutting off the now-deceased boy’s private parts and carving a makeshift vagina in its place.





When Rome began to fall this same behavior happened  adults  were  allowed  to  pray upon the children. This is next in  SOCIETY andd it is falling and  to the bottom  which will DROP out before you know it........


----------



## The Professor

Sick.


----------



## Sunni Man

Homosexuality is an extreme mental illness.

Homo's need to be locked up and given intense shock therapy to cure them and help protect society from their deviant and violent lifestyle.


----------



## bodecea

MindWars said:


> LGBT horrors: Lesbians stab innocent nine-year-old son to death after trying to make him "transgender" by cutting off his genitals at home
> (Natural News) Just in time for Pride Month, a pair of lesbians from Brazil celebrated their “true selves” by murdering their nine-year-old son, whom one year prior they tried to make “transgender” by forcibly cutting off the now-deceased boy’s private parts and carving a makeshift vagina in its place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Rome began to fall this same behavior happened  adults  were  allowed  to  pray upon the children. This is next in  SOCIETY andd it is falling and  to the bottom  which will DROP out before you know it........


Sick individuals....now, are you planning on holding all lesbians responsible?   Yes or No.


----------



## night_son

MindWars said:


> LGBT horrors: Lesbians stab innocent nine-year-old son to death after trying to make him "transgender" by cutting off his genitals at home
> (Natural News) Just in time for Pride Month, a pair of lesbians from Brazil celebrated their “true selves” by murdering their nine-year-old son, whom one year prior they tried to make “transgender” by forcibly cutting off the now-deceased boy’s private parts and carving a makeshift vagina in its place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Rome began to fall this same behavior happened  adults  were  allowed  to  pray upon the children. This is next in  SOCIETY andd it is falling and  to the bottom  which will DROP out before you know it........



We "normal" Americans live amongst a growing ritualistic cult of anti-truth, child murder and mutilation and enforced indoctrination under constant threat of ideological, social and physical violence. No time left to ask how this happened or attempt to glean some higher or more meaningful understanding of it. In this madness there is no meaning . . . only a depthless black hole expanding for the purpose of swallowing us all.


----------



## rightwinger

MindWars said:


> LGBT horrors: Lesbians stab innocent nine-year-old son to death after trying to make him "transgender" by cutting off his genitals at home
> (Natural News) Just in time for Pride Month, a pair of lesbians from Brazil celebrated their “true selves” by murdering their nine-year-old son, whom one year prior they tried to make “transgender” by forcibly cutting off the now-deceased boy’s private parts and carving a makeshift vagina in its place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Rome began to fall this same behavior happened  adults  were  allowed  to  pray upon the children. This is next in  SOCIETY andd it is falling and  to the bottom  which will DROP out before you know it........


Another fake news story


----------



## night_son

Sunni Man said:


> Homosexuality is an extreme mental illness.
> 
> Homo's need to be locked up and given intense shock therapy to help protect society from their deviant and violent lifestyle.



Homosexuality has become a poison ideology spread generation to generation unchecked. Passage of the Equality Act 2019 would be the final nail in the coffin of our culture and civilization.


----------



## the other mike

bodecea said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> LGBT horrors: Lesbians stab innocent nine-year-old son to death after trying to make him "transgender" by cutting off his genitals at home
> (Natural News) Just in time for Pride Month, a pair of lesbians from Brazil celebrated their “true selves” by murdering their nine-year-old son, whom one year prior they tried to make “transgender” by forcibly cutting off the now-deceased boy’s private parts and carving a makeshift vagina in its place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Rome began to fall this same behavior happened  adults  were  allowed  to  pray upon the children. This is next in  SOCIETY andd it is falling and  to the bottom  which will DROP out before you know it........
> 
> 
> 
> Sick individuals....now, are you planning on holding all lesbians responsible?   Yes or No.
Click to expand...

He seems to be too illiterate to respond to any questions.


----------



## Death Angel

He had a penis damn it! He has to die!

Mum and lesbian lover tear off 9-year-old son's penis then behead him 'as he reminded her of her dad'


----------



## norwegen

It's always the ugly ones. . .


----------



## bodecea

Death Angel said:


> He had a penis damn it! He has to die!
> 
> Mum and lesbian lover tear off 9-year-old son's penis then behead him 'as he reminded her of her dad'


THis is that same Brazil story, right?   They need to be prosecuted to the fullest extent of Brazilian law....the same thing I said in the last thread about this.


----------



## Death Angel

bodecea said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> He had a penis damn it! He has to die!
> 
> Mum and lesbian lover tear off 9-year-old son's penis then behead him 'as he reminded her of her dad'
> 
> 
> 
> THis is that same Brazil story, right?   They need to be prosecuted to the fullest extent of Brazilian law....the same thing I said in the last thread about this.
Click to expand...

Why?


> Cândido reportedly claimed the lad was a “burden” and a hindrance to her relationship with Pessoa



Nobody should ever be burdened with an unwanted child.

We can kill them now, or kill them later.


----------



## White_MAGA_Man

More proof that Homosexuals are mentally unhinged!

Mum and lesbian lover tear off 9-year-old son's penis then behead him 'as he reminded her of her dad'


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Lovely...not


----------



## TomParks

They should be executed by the slowest painful method available


----------



## WEATHER53

Lib 101


----------



## bodecea

White_MAGA_Man said:


> More proof that Homosexuals are mentally unhinged!
> 
> Mum and lesbian lover tear off 9-year-old son's penis then behead him 'as he reminded her of her dad'


Third thread I've seen on this and I'll say the same thing I did in the other two threads.....I hope Brazil charges and convicts them to the fullest extent of their laws.


----------



## theHawk

If only we had Madam President, they could apply for asylum.


----------



## theHawk

bodecea said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> More proof that Homosexuals are mentally unhinged!
> 
> Mum and lesbian lover tear off 9-year-old son's penis then behead him 'as he reminded her of her dad'
> 
> 
> 
> Third thread I've seen on this and I'll say the same thing I did in the other two threads.....I hope Brazil charges and convicts them to the fullest extent of their laws.
Click to expand...


Yet you’ll continue to push the same Agenda that enables and encourages these lunatics.


----------



## Moonglow

White_MAGA_Man said:


> More proof that Homosexuals are mentally unhinged!
> 
> Mum and lesbian lover tear off 9-year-old son's penis then behead him 'as he reminded her of her dad'


More infantcide is committed by heretosexual parents...


----------



## Moonglow

theHawk said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> More proof that Homosexuals are mentally unhinged!
> 
> Mum and lesbian lover tear off 9-year-old son's penis then behead him 'as he reminded her of her dad'
> 
> 
> 
> Third thread I've seen on this and I'll say the same thing I did in the other two threads.....I hope Brazil charges and convicts them to the fullest extent of their laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you’ll continue to push the same Agenda that enables and encourages these lunatics.
Click to expand...

What causes straight people to kill their kids like the guy in Utah that just got the death sentence for killing his five kids while they begged for mercy?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Moonglow said:


> More infantcide is committed by heretosexual parents...



  That only stands to reason, since hetersexual parents outnumber homosexual parents by a factor of well over a hundred.

  Parenthood does not even happen without a hetersexual coupling taking place somewhere in the process.


----------



## Moonglow

Bob Blaylock said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> More infantcide is committed by heretosexual parents...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That only stands to reason, since hetersexual parents outnumber homosexual parents by a factor of well over a hundred.
> 
> Parenthood does not even happen without a hetersexual coupling taking place somewhere in the process.
Click to expand...

Parenthood is done by anyone willing to do it..


----------



## WEATHER53

Bob Blaylock said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> More infantcide is committed by heretosexual parents...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That only stands to reason, since hetersexual parents outnumber homosexual parents by a factor of well over a hundred.
> 
> Parenthood does not even happen without a hetersexual coupling taking place somewhere in the process.
Click to expand...

You got it and he doesn’t and typical liberal numeric fakery. They should stick to feelings.


----------



## beautress

Article said they were suspected of making a Eunuch of the other one's son, too, a year ago.

In a gory twist, they are also accused of tearing off Cândido’s son Rhuan’s penis a year ago during horrifying home-made surgery.

The two women are said to have told investigators they used “rudimentary tools” because Rhuan "wanted to become a girl.”

Local reports say: “After removing his penis, the women said they sewed an improvised version of the female organ onto the mutilated area.”

Cândido reportedly claimed the lad was a “burden” and a hindrance to her relationship with Pessoa.

She also "felt hatred and no love" for him because he reminded her of father, who allegedly abused her.

Rhuan's dad, who lives in Acre, is said to have told officers that Cândido run away with the boy five years ago when he lost custody

Mum and lesbian lover tear off 9-year-old son's penis then behead him 'as he reminded her of her dad'​


----------



## beautress

White_MAGA_Man said:


> More proof that Homosexuals are mentally unhinged!
> 
> Mum and lesbian lover tear off 9-year-old son's penis then behead him 'as he reminded her of her dad'


Pretty sick.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

White_MAGA_Man said:


> More proof that Homosexuals are mentally unhinged!
> 
> Mum and lesbian lover tear off 9-year-old son's penis then behead him 'as he reminded her of her dad'



More proof heterosexuals are mentally unhinged

South Carolina father who killed his 5 kids gets death sentence


----------



## Toro

White_MAGA_Man said:


> More proof that Homosexuals are mentally unhinged!
> 
> Mum and lesbian lover tear off 9-year-old son's penis then behead him 'as he reminded her of her dad'





 

What a moronic conclusion. It’s like condemning heterosexuality for every guy who kills his wife and family then himself. 

But given the low-IQ crowd nodding in agreement, it’s no surprise.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Moonglow said:


> Parenthood is done by anyone willing to do it..



Basic human biology disagrees with you.


----------



## Papageorgio

These two need the death penalty, the mother especially. Disgusting actions, pure evil.


----------



## Moonglow

Bob Blaylock said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Parenthood is done by anyone willing to do it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basic human biology disagrees with you.
Click to expand...

Hardly so with in vitro and a sperm applicator in the shape of Jodie Foster's forearm and hand...


----------



## beautress

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> More proof that Homosexuals are mentally unhinged!
> 
> Mum and lesbian lover tear off 9-year-old son's penis then behead him 'as he reminded her of her dad'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More proof heterosexuals are mentally unhinged
> 
> South Carolina father who killed his 5 kids gets death sentence
Click to expand...

I'm surprised they could sentence a schizophreniac to death. Some states do not allow death to people suffering from severe mental illness. This one seemed to be lucid enough to recall his act, and his motive came from a very sick mind.

Susan Smith was also from South Carolina. She killed her two sons so she could get a date with a boyfriend who didn't want children. She tried to drown them without getting caught. It just didn't pan out.

She however, got life and the possibility of parole after 30 years.   Susan Smith - Wikipedia​
Andrea Yates. Andrea Pia Yates (née Kennedy; born July 2, 1964) is a former resident of *Houston*, Texas, who confessed to drowning *her* five *children* in their bathtub on June 20, 2001. She had been suffering for some time from very severe postpartum depression, postpartum psychosis and schizophrenia. Andrea Yates - Wikipedia​


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

I wonder how the father feels about this. The kid has a father even if the pretend parent thinks otherwise.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Moonglow said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Parenthood is done by anyone willing to do it..
> 
> 
> 
> Basic human biology disagrees with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly so with in vitro and a sperm applicator in the shape of Jodie Foster's forearm and hand...
Click to expand...


  Whether it is done the old-fashioned way, or in a laboratory, in vitro, the same basic inescapable biological fact remains—no human child comes into existence without genetic input both from a father and from a mother.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> I wonder how the father feels about this. The kid has a father even if the pretend parent thinks otherwise.



  The father is mentioned in the article…

_Rhuan's dad, who lives in Acre, is said to have told officers that Cândido run away with the boy five years ago when he lost custody._​


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Bob Blaylock said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how the father feels about this. The kid has a father even if the pretend parent thinks otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The father is mentioned in the article…
> 
> _Rhuan's dad, who lives in Acre, is said to have told officers that Cândido run away with the boy five years ago when he lost custody._​
Click to expand...

But what does he think about this development?
Who cares, right? I guess the mother thinks the kid is still part of her body.


----------



## WEATHER53

“ I must have been crazy when I drowned my kids”
No shit Sherlock. That’s not the point but it’s offered as an excuse.


----------



## deannalw

This is a truly heart breaking story.

I can't think of anything bad enough to do to these evil bitches.


----------



## elongobardi

They deserve to die slowly and painfully.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonglow

Bob Blaylock said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Parenthood is done by anyone willing to do it..
> 
> 
> 
> Basic human biology disagrees with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly so with in vitro and a sperm applicator in the shape of Jodie Foster's forearm and hand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whether it is done the old-fashioned way, or in a laboratory, in vitro, the same basic inescapable biological fact remains—no human child comes into existence without genetic input both from a father and from a mother.
Click to expand...

So what that is the easy part, raising the children and staying together is the hard part...


----------



## beautress

Moonglow said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> More proof that Homosexuals are mentally unhinged!
> 
> Mum and lesbian lover tear off 9-year-old son's penis then behead him 'as he reminded her of her dad'
> 
> 
> 
> Third thread I've seen on this and I'll say the same thing I did in the other two threads.....I hope Brazil charges and convicts them to the fullest extent of their laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you’ll continue to push the same Agenda that enables and encourages these lunatics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What causes straight people to kill their kids like the guy in Utah that just got the death sentence for killing his five kids while they begged for mercy?
Click to expand...

The man had schizophrenia. NIMH » Schizophrenia


----------



## Picaro

theHawk said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> More proof that Homosexuals are mentally unhinged!
> 
> Mum and lesbian lover tear off 9-year-old son's penis then behead him 'as he reminded her of her dad'
> 
> 
> 
> Third thread I've seen on this and I'll say the same thing I did in the other two threads.....I hope Brazil charges and convicts them to the fullest extent of their laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you’ll continue to push the same Agenda that enables and encourages these lunatics.
Click to expand...


Indeed. she's in another thread trying to sell us on some loony dyke's definitions of rape is valid. You know, that 'study' wherein Sue Ellen catches that creepy Bobby Hogan in 7th grade English class checking out her boobs and makes her feel 'icky' is just the same as being raped and murdered by Ted Bundy.


----------



## Death Angel

bodecea said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> More proof that Homosexuals are mentally unhinged!
> 
> Mum and lesbian lover tear off 9-year-old son's penis then behead him 'as he reminded her of her dad'
> 
> 
> 
> Third thread I've seen on this and I'll say the same thing I did in the other two threads.....I hope Brazil charges and convicts them to the fullest extent of their laws.
Click to expand...

And I'll again ask "WHY?"

Nobody should be burdened with an unwanted child. 

This was the MOTHER'S choice.

Kill him now, or kill him later.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> I wonder how the father feels about this. The kid has a father even if the pretend parent thinks otherwise.


To me, his dad should be who gets to decide what happens to the two monsters.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## Death Angel

JOSweetHeart said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how the father feels about this. The kid has a father even if the pretend parent thinks otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> To me, his dad should be who gets to decide what happens to the two monsters.
> 
> God bless you and him always!!!
> 
> Holly
Click to expand...

There is no deciding.

Send them to Iran.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Moonglow said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> More proof that Homosexuals are mentally unhinged!
> 
> Mum and lesbian lover tear off 9-year-old son's penis then behead him 'as he reminded her of her dad'
> 
> 
> 
> More infantcide is committed by heretosexual parents...
Click to expand...


Could it be 95-98% identify as hetro?

You need to think before posting, runt


----------



## Aletheia4u

White_MAGA_Man said:


> More proof that Homosexuals are mentally unhinged!
> 
> Mum and lesbian lover tear off 9-year-old son's penis then behead him 'as he reminded her of her dad'


You can clearly see that the woman whom had the child, was confused. Some women that gets hurt by their male lover. That they cannot withstand the pain of their break up. And so they becomes rebellious. Going against the grain.  The reason why she crossed over into an lesbian affair, instead of looking for someone else of the opposite sex. It is because she is mentally disturb. That guys had used her. Anyone that crosses over like that, must have some type of mental disorder.


----------



## DOTR

White_MAGA_Man said:


> More proof that Homosexuals are mentally unhinged!
> 
> Mum and lesbian lover tear off 9-year-old son's penis then behead him 'as he reminded her of her dad'


I wonder if their have been any investigations into who “radicalized” these two liberal degenerates.


----------



## Death Angel

DOTR said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> More proof that Homosexuals are mentally unhinged!
> 
> Mum and lesbian lover tear off 9-year-old son's penis then behead him 'as he reminded her of her dad'
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if their have been any investigations into who “radicalized” these two liberal degenerates.
Click to expand...

The gay mafia. Degenerate American culture. American Democrats, and Tommy


----------



## Nosmo King

White_MAGA_Man said:


> More proof that Homosexuals are mentally unhinged!
> 
> Mum and lesbian lover tear off 9-year-old son's penis then behead him 'as he reminded her of her dad'


It's a damn good thing that no heterosexual has ever committed such a crime!  Thank God for those consistently sane heterosexual!

Your broad brush must have been dipped into a bucket of stupidity.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Nosmo King said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> More proof that Homosexuals are mentally unhinged!
> Mum and lesbian lover tear off 9-year-old son's penis then behead him 'as he reminded her of her dad'
> 
> 
> 
> It's a damn good thing that no heterosexual has ever committed such a crime!  Thank God for those consistently sane heterosexual!
Click to expand...


  I'm sure, then, that you can produce a link to a credible account of a similar crime committed by heterosexuals?

  I didn't think so.

  This particular crime is clearly, obviously, rooted in the same degenerate thought patterns that underlie homosexuality and transgenderism.  The very idea of mutilating a little boy,in the attempt to turn him into a girl, is not anything that would occur except in a mind that was infested with LBGpbi*WTF*ism.


----------



## OnePercenter

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> More proof that Homosexuals are mentally unhinged!
> 
> Mum and lesbian lover tear off 9-year-old son's penis then behead him 'as he reminded her of her dad'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More proof heterosexuals are mentally unhinged
> 
> South Carolina father who killed his 5 kids gets death sentence
Click to expand...


Why hasn't this been moved to an appropriate thread? Like "Brazil", or "South America?"


----------



## Rustic

White_MAGA_Man said:


> More proof that Homosexuals are mentally unhinged!
> 
> Mum and lesbian lover tear off 9-year-old son's penis then behead him 'as he reminded her of her dad'


Typical behavior of the LGBT community


----------



## Vastator

Rustic said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> More proof that Homosexuals are mentally unhinged!
> 
> Mum and lesbian lover tear off 9-year-old son's penis then behead him 'as he reminded her of her dad'
> 
> 
> 
> Typical behavior of the LGBT community
Click to expand...

Domestic violence in all its forms, are more prevalent on a per capitalist basis in the LGBT community.  Including child abuse. Countless studies affirm, and reaffirm this.

Is violence more common in gay relationships?

"One of our startling findings was that rates of domestic violence among same-sex couples is pretty consistently higher than for opposite sex couples,"


----------

